# BUG REPORT: OTA Analog Guide data



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

My one 942 is connected to cable and when a "cable channel" that has the channel number as an OTA channel is entered the guide "names" the channel with the OTA channel name and gives the guide data for the OTA channel.
Example:
(my) Cable channel 3 is the weather channel. (I named it WTHR).
The EPG shows for 003-00: KBME (my ota PBS) & gives the program info for kbme.
(sat locals are disabled)


----------

